# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  ban on hijab

## dsjeya

france lower house votes to ban face covering hijab in public places

----------


## Tulip

I dun like face covering but i like hijaab and i'll be buying one for myself soon, insha Allah.

----------


## dsjeya

if u r comfortable go ahead tulip
french president sarkov feels women r imprisoned behind this cloth (hijab)

----------


## dsjeya

the best veil  is the veil of righteusness (7.26)
women cover up the bossom (24;31)
women lenthen your garments (33:59)
any oher verse prescribing veil for women ???

----------


## Shades

Womens Rights at its best! Western freedom!
If 2moro sleezy sarkozy feels women r imprisoned behind clothes they have 2 give up der dress n roam naked....

----------


## dsjeya

that will be a bore

----------


## dsjeya

in the early days of islam arab women vendors occupied markets
no male escort
no hijab

----------


## dsjeya

syria bans face covering hijab
let this wind of change reach saudi too

----------


## Tulip

lol at Shades  :Big Grin:  Don't get furious buddy, let him talk  :Wink:

----------


## sikandar107

> in the early days of islam arab women vendors occupied markets
> no male escort
> no hijab


Sir without any offence, that way in all religion there have been such bindings on women in early days.  But at the same, we must all appreciate that things are changing with best of education facilities and social awareness.  And that really matters.  As far as covering of face is concerned, won't it be better if that is left to personal judicious decision instead of dragging Islam into the debate.  We all know Sir, Islam is too pious a religion as all other religions are.  I still feel things are much better today than yesterday and let us all feel happy and boast about it.  Isn't it Sir?  :Smile:

----------


## Shades

> lol at Shades  Don't get furious buddy, let him talk


:ltongue: I can't accept being furious neither I can reject! in dillema!

----------


## Tulip

lol true. May Allah reward you for standing up for the truth always, Jazakallah.

Sikandar, though I don't agree if today is getting better thn yesterday but I guess it's a part of the game. =)

----------


## sikandar107

> lol true. May Allah reward you for standing up for the truth always, Jazakallah.
> 
> Sikandar, though I don't agree if today is getting better thn yesterday but I guess it's a part of the game. =)


Sorry Tulip I did not mean betterment by diluting the religion values.  NEVER.  I meant it taking in view about the education level or awareness level or expressing of views in different issues of and by the fair gender in the contemperorary.  But at the same time such awareness does not enhance our prerogative to ignore the values set by our religion.  How can we forget, that a person's religion is one's identity too.  Isn't it?  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Exactly what I was thinking. =) May Allah guide us all..aameen.

----------


## sikandar107

Thank God - you got my point - Ameen !!

----------


## Tulip

:Big Grin: 
sum aameen..

----------


## **Veil**

Exactly what I was thinking. =) May Allah guide us in wearing hijaab as required all..aameen.

----------


## dsjeya

let us respect the laws of the countries where we r living
that is visdom

----------


## Tulip

it's wisdom* dsjeya. And first come religion then the country you live in.

----------


## dsjeya

u r right
wisdom

----------


## sikandar107

Let's not mix up with religion's demand with country's rule.  They have their own separate entities on their own.  Even in India, there is no such rule which has hurt any religion by its implication or implementation.  Yeah, I agree there are people who try to dismantle these cordiality time and again to destabilize the very fabric of the harmonious relationship between different religions.  I never had problem with any of my Muslim friends and neither they had any with me and my family where as I belong to a Hindu Brahmin family.  Its the mutual respect for each others, that is making us going smoothly.  We cherish the moments that we share in Eid and Diwali both. And there are many who are staying with same mindset that me and my friends have and I am certainly very proud of them and feel priviliged that they are my friends.  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Yes, you are right.

----------


## sikandar107

And I feel proud of and priviliged that you are my friend Tulip.  This I am saying not to flatter or appease you in any way.  What I say, I strongly MEAN it _per se_.

----------


## Tulip

I am happy to hear that Sikandar, thank you =)

----------


## sikandar107

:hammer:


> I am happy to hear that Sikandar, thank you =)


Lekin fir itne  "Thank You" main rakhoon kahan bhala? Koi mujhe bataye tou sahee.................:hammer::lol;

----------


## Tulip

hahha apna locker main rakhen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sikandar107

Jee zaroor.   :Smile:

----------

